# Dark elves?



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

The question is where does Dark elves strength truely lye?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Difficult to say really as the empasis on strenght can change depending on army build.
The repeater crossbow can be devestating enmass.
The amount of monsters is a daunting prospect.
A truly mobile Dark Elf army can run rings around most armies.
Some exceptional heavy infantry that with the right combo's can obliterate other elites
The main problem with them is the cost to toughness ratio that means you really need to concentrate force and distraction units to aid survival


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would say monsters and magic... their infantry can certainly be nasty, same with the cav and no one does a deathstar better but hydras and sorcerers are the nastiest of the bunch.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Not to mention harassment units. Harpies, Dark Riders and Shades can all be extremely annoying when used properly. But DE aren't particularly strong in any one aspect per se. They can just do a little of everything and they really are an army where the whole is A LOT stronger than the sum of its parts.
You just have to know how to combine the parts of the army right. Because individually, most DE units are subpar (except from the hydra. It's just friggin nuts!)


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

If this is there strength what is there weakness?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

T3 and iffy armour makes them quite easy to kill


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

If you can isolate their forces, (thus preventing them from working in conjuction) they suck. They are pretty squishy and don't come in large numbers.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

DE (in my experience fighting them) are a good team that is all about offense. Everything in their army is set up to dish out damage, but their survivability is rather low. However, they have powerful magic (some of the best in the game, actually), powerful monsters, powerful cavalry, and powerful infantry. I've never been very intimidated by their ranged, but part of that is my opponent's preferences of mostly CC. 

The great thing about DE is their powerful units, that with proper support, can cut down any enemy out there. However, a DE unit on their own is likely going to lose. Only the Hydra has much staying power on its own, but even then support is the key.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, the ranged ability of DE is never going to be huge- repeater crossbows have a large number of shots but add in the low range (compared to longbows) meaning they often need to move, the multiple shots and suddenly they have a -3 to hit modifier- they get nasty if you go to them but since most armies will outrange them they'll have to bring their army to you.
The other choice is the RBT... but since taking one (or two) essentially removes a hydra that isnt a great option unless the DE fill all their rare choices with them.

DE magic is very nasty but does suffer from being too agressive- they have 7 of their own spells, 5 are offensive, 1 nerfs the enemy and the last just allows more spells to be cast... a buff spell or 2 could be very helpful for them.


----------

